# Opera Memes!



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll start with a few of mine :devil:


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Not exactly a meme but this reaction gif is perfect for Trovatore:









Speaking of Trovatore:









(Melisandre voice) The night is dark and full of terrors









"Shiiiiiireeee... Baggiiiiiiins..."









Ulrica must consult Satan privately









"You... shall not... PASS!"


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

When people started using the word "meme," I didn't know what they were talking about. I looked up "meme" and felt reasonably au courant. Now I'm confused again. I don't know what this thread is about. Don't tell me. I can force myself to be au courant only so many times before I forget my own name.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Opera Mime


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

*When in the current Met staging of Ballo Renato walks up to Gustavo in plain view of everyone with a kitchen knife he isn't even trying to hide:*









*
When Zurga decides to save the day:*


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

And here I thought a meme was one of those people who wear striped shirts and always look like they're standing behind an invisible window.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> When people started using the word "meme," I didn't know what they were talking about. I looked up "meme" and felt reasonably au courant. Now I'm confused again. I don't know what this thread is about. Don't tell me. I can force myself to be au courant only so many times before I forget my own name.


Somebody should create a meme to express this concept. It should include one of the golden age singers Woodduck adores, I suggest Flagstad as Brunhilde coupled with an image from a regie staging of the Ring. The caption would be: "I don't know what this production is about. Don't tell me. I can force myself to be au courant only so many times before I forget my own name."

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Is there an adjective related to meme that describes something that is similar to a meme but not quite?

Memey?

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I've been inspired by this thread to create my first meme:









N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Here's another one just for you Woodduck!









N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'm on a roll!









N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I just can't stop now:









N.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Readymades are good too!

View attachment 113390


N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. I still don't know what this is all about. Ignorance can be bliss.


----------



## sharkeysnight (Oct 19, 2017)

I dig it.









edit:


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

The tenor alignment chart


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Boccanegra's reaction when he just found out Maria died and the chorus is like, congratulations you're Doge now:










Lady Macbeth planning the future:









Mezzo Best Friend: you shouldn't date the tenor, I have a terrible foreboding
Dumbass Soprano:









Rodrigo disarming Carlo:









Don Giovanni at every woman he meets:


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

This has been posted on TC before. But it works here, and I think it's hilarious


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> When people started using the word "meme," I didn't know what they were talking about. I looked up "meme" and felt reasonably au courant. Now I'm confused again. I don't know what this thread is about. Don't tell me. I can force myself to be au courant only so many times before I forget my own name.


A meme is a hypothetical cultural entity (a behaviour, concept, etc) that replicates from person to person and group to group, the successful ones being "passed down" from one generation to another. Metaphorically speaking, memes are to culture what genes are to biology, and were first proposed by Richard Dawkins in his influential 1976 book, _The Selfish Gene_, in which he says:

"We need a name for the new replicator, a noun that conveys the idea of a unit of cultural transmission, or a unit of imitation. _Mimeme_ comes from a suitable Greek root, but I want a monosyllable that sounds a bit like _gene_. I hope my classicist friends will forgive me if I abbreviate mimeme to meme. If it is any consolation, it could alternatively be thought of as being related to _memory_, or to the French word _même_. It should be pronounced to rhyme with _cream_."

In the case of Internet "memes", ironically, the meaning has mutated to mean something rather different to that which Dawkins envisaged. Internet "memes" tend to be jokes or sight-gags in still or video formats that get passed around via social media, often going viral as a result.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

(I wish I knew how to do text shadow but hopefully readable)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> A meme is a hypothetical cultural entity (a behaviour, concept, etc) that replicates from person to person and group to group, the successful ones being "passed down" from one generation to another. Metaphorically speaking, memes are to culture what genes are to biology, and were first proposed by Richard Dawkins in his influential 1976 book, _The Selfish Gene_, in which he says:
> 
> "We need a name for the new replicator, a noun that conveys the idea of a unit of cultural transmission, or a unit of imitation. _Mimeme_ comes from a suitable Greek root, but I want a monosyllable that sounds a bit like _gene_. I hope my classicist friends will forgive me if I abbreviate mimeme to meme. If it is any consolation, it could alternatively be thought of as being related to _memory_, or to the French word _même_. It should be pronounced to rhyme with _cream_."
> 
> In the case of Internet "memes", ironically, the meaning has mutated to mean something rather different to that which Dawkins envisaged. Internet "memes" tend to be jokes or sight-gags in still or video formats that get passed around via social media, often going viral as a result.


I had gotten as far in my understanding of "meme" as the definition you give in your first two paragraphs. But neither that definition nor the corrupted one as apparently accepted by internet users explains how the contents of this thread merit the term. A mere sight gag someone feels like posting can't be a meme unless it's taken up by others. Who in the world even knows TC is here, much less cares to repost what occurs here on social media?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

A meme is still a meme if it dies immediately. Just like in biology a gene is still a gene if it isn't passed on.

Some of the ones showcased in this thread are in popular formats. I can't say how many variations I've seen on that stock photo image of the lady being upset at her plaid-shirted gentleman who is distracted by the passing lady in red (as seen here in a new variation by The Conte). This is a version of a well-accepted format, even if it is barely two years old and the original stock photo is not much over three years old.

And I think the internet use is quite related to what Dawkins meant, even "meme" in the internet sense represents a very specific example of the phenomenon. These image macros spread, combine, mutate, and compete against each other (effectively).

Sure, the new ones posted here may have a short life, but if someone found one particularly funny they may copy the image and share it via other social media outlets. And if the new people that see it like it, it could spread further. Where the meme is originally posted isn't what's important; the content is.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

sharkeysnight said:


> View attachment 113418


Like, I would say a joke format is a meme (in the original sense). Knock Knock! Who's There? It's a fill in your punchline thing.

Distracted Boyfriend is just a joke format. The medium is Image Macro rather than text (spoken or written).

Personified traditional staging is disappointed by Robert Wilson because he is thinking of using scary clowns instead. We find this funny because we've seen Robert Wilson stagings. And because we have to laugh at clowns or they'll hurt us.

Of course it might make more sense if Robert Wilson was every known for anything other than odd, minimalist, ritualized stagings with characters in over-the-top makeup. But we also know fans of traditional staging don't much care about actual history and going to be disappointed afresh every time. So we can take our amusement there.

But deep logic is not the point of these memes, and not necessarily at all important to how they spread. It's not an essay, it's a joke. And there aren't that many jokes about Robert Wilson's production styles (or similar topics) so we take what we can get.

And of course if I end up seeing Robert Wilson's _Turandot_ in Toronto in October I'll be thinking of Distracted Boyfriend the entire time.


----------



## sharkeysnight (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm really excited for the Wilson Turandot! As a Wilson fan, here's a more earnestly critical meme:


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

*Soprano: *I'm in love with the tenor. I absolutely can't stand that evil baritone. In fact I'd rather Die[SUP]TM[/SUP]

*Also soprano when the tenor isn't there: *









*Tenor, sensing a disturbance in the Force:*









*
The Prologue of Simon Boccanegra: a summary*


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

After having seen more Trovatores than would be healthy here's the conclusion of my experiences:


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Baritone vs. "baritone"


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Sieglinde said:


> Baritone vs. "baritone"
> 
> View attachment 118703


THANK YOU! tenors singing baritone offend me so much


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> THANK YOU! tenors singing baritone offend me so much


Except as a tenor Placido Domingo is a joy to listen to.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Sloe said:


> Except as a tenor Placido Domingo is a joy to listen to.


Domingo is kind of like GoT: his tenor era is the early seasons when it was good, and his turn to "baritone" is the moment Stannis burns Shireen in an act of extreme OOCness and bad writing. And then it Gets Worse.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Sieglinde said:


> Domingo is kind of like GoT: his tenor era is the early seasons when it was good, and his turn to "baritone" is the moment Stannis burns Shireen in an act of extreme OOCness and bad writing. And then it Gets Worse.


The thing is that since he was such a good tenor he became so popular that he got allowed to sing whatever he wanted. He could probably record an album of soprano arias if he felt for it.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Nibelung Souls


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Cool!  I didn't realize this thread existed! I actually thought of starting an opera memes thread but didn't know if people would like it. I will definitely start posting some memes!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Here are some memes I made about Birgit Nilsson:

View attachment 129543


View attachment 129544


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

More Opera Souls, this time Fiesco:










Simone just wanders in the scene and goes "why couldn't I die at sea" and suddenly he hears boss fight music


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

.................................


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

This moment:










Is pretty much:


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I made another:

View attachment 130742


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I already know I should make a much bigger one. So many words I forgot. All that "addio" and "che dici" and "m'uccidi"...


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Rene Pape singing "Aunt Jemima Mo"


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Verdi Opera Bingo (I filled it for a few and there were some funny results)


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Sieglinde said:


> View attachment 130843
> 
> 
> I already know I should make a much bigger one. So many words I forgot. All that "addio" and "che dici" and "m'uccidi"...


Where's Aurora, Strano, Joia suprema, Scherzo/Scherzate, Erbarme, pietà gran dio?!



> View attachment 130853


And the Zingaras / Gypsies?


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Tbh the bingo is too small for the Overused Words so I compiled a list.

Drinking Game: Deathmarch difficulty if you will.


Patria
T’amo / v’amo / m’ami
Amore
Io moro / Io spiro (proceeds to sing for several more minutes)
È mortà / morto / spento
Addio (repeat at least 10 times)
TRADITOR! / SLEALE! / O TRADIMENTO!
Maledizione / (Sia) maledetto/a! / Ti maledico!!! 
(Giusto) ciel! / Gran Dio! / O numi! / O dei! / O Signor!
O terror!
Ascolta / M’odi! (what I gathered from opera: ascolta is more of a "time for infodump" listen and m'odi is "please chill for five seconds before you do something ill-advised")
Libertà
Viva! / Evviva!
Pietà! 
Vendetta / Vindice / Mi vendica! / Vendiiiiicatooooor!!!
Boia / Carnefice
ASSASSINO! (requiescat in pace, bastardo)
Sangue
Pugnale / Spada / Brando (stick ‘em with the pointy end)
Amante
Mio ben
Mio tesor(o)
Idol mio
Notte (the only time of day allowed in tragic operas, it seems)
Dolor(e)
Ahimè
Piangi / Piango / Pianto
Caro/a mio/a
Follia / Follie
Fuoco / rogo / pira / fiamma / fiamme (I learned all of these from the same opera. guess)
Scellerato / sciagurato
Vino / Bevi / Beviam(o)
O misero/a
Fatale / Destino / Sorte
Dolce / Dolcezza
Cor(e) / Petto 
Anima / Alma
Bellà
Sacro/a
Sventurato/a
Orrore! / Qual orror!
Parla! / Parlate!
Taci! / Tacete! / Cessa! / Cessate!
Vieni / Andiam(o)
Vedi / Vedete
CRUDEL(E)!
T’affretta / T’arresta
Ahimè 
L’Italia
Madre / padre / fratello / sorella / figlio / figlia
Marito / Moglie / Sposo/a / Consorte 
Re / Regina / Principe / Prence / Principessa / Duca / Duchessa / Conte / Contessa 
Guerra
Morte
Vittoria / Vincitor / Trionfo / Vinceeeeeeeeeeerò
Occhi
Paura 
Sacrificio / Martiri
Mano / Mani
Soccorso / Soccorrimi! / M’aiuta!
CHE PARLI?!
Gloria
Sì
NOOOOOOO
Nessuno
Niente
Veleno
Vergine / Madonna 
Conosci / Conoscete
Che fai?!
Città
Castello
Chiesa / Tempio
Rival(e)
Odio
Orgoglio
ONORE!!! (Io son Zuko, figlio di Signor di Fuoco)
Nome
Io son(o) / Tu sei / Voi siete / Noi siamo
Silenzio
Benedetto
Uccidere / M’uccisi / Ammazzato / Assassinato
Giuramento / Giura! / Lo giuro! 
Cena (not John)
Inferno
PENTITI
Vecchio/a
Mi perdona / Perdon(o)! / Perdonate! 
O gioia! (it never lasts)
Son perduta!
Fazzoletto 
Bacio (insert over-the-top tenor death rattle)
M’abbandonasti / Abbandonato/a
Me stesso/a
Ove sei? 
Son qui!
Perchè?!
Voce
Angoscia / Tormento / Supplizio
Dover



There is probably still a lot more.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Sieglinde said:


> Dover


If you ask me, I don't think we have anywhere near enough operas set in Dover!

N.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

The Conte said:


> If you ask me, I don't think we have anywhere near enough operas set in Dover!
> 
> N.


Heh  I think it means "duty" at least judging from the context they use it?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Sieglinde said:


> Heh  I think it means "duty" at least judging from the context they use it?


It does! (And I know that, I just couldn't resist the joke!)

N.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I made a bigger (6x6) version of the Verdi bingo because it needed more stuff in it 









Here's a few fills, can you guess the opera just from the tropes?

1.









(extended edition used for scoring)

2.









(double bingo)

3.









(this one scored a triple bingo before I added the extra rows)


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

*Baritone survival chances Venn diagram*

(comic operas don't play since nobody really dies)


I'm surprised the blue category is as big as it is
purple is Paragons who Die
Zurga and Andrei are like… Redemption Equals Death
red is either Evil and Died, or Not So Evil But Still Had To Die
green can be either Evil and Lived, Kinda Jerkass and Lived, or F*cked Up and Lived (But What For)


----------



## Music Snob (Nov 14, 2018)

adriesba said:


> I made another:
> 
> View attachment 130742


1000 likes for this post!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Music Snob said:


> 1000 likes for this post!


Thanks. 

Bayreuth really reached some new lows with that Burger King, gangster, Disney princess, mish-mash disgrace of a _Tannhäuser_.  Wagner must still be turning in his grave!


----------



## Music Snob (Nov 14, 2018)

adriesba said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Bayreuth really reached some new lows with that Burger King, gangster, Disney princess, mish-mash disgrace of a _Tannhäuser_.  Wagner must still be turning in his grave!


I sent that meme to my wife and she didn't even think it was real. She said Wagner would be crying if he saw that production. She has been very understanding of my Wagner obsession.

Regardless, greetings also from NY- the beautiful Hudson Valley.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Thanks for all the help. I still don't know what this is all about. Ignorance can be bliss.


a meme is basically a kind of satire popular among younger internet users. think political cartoons, but using other images to illustrate a point rather than drawing them yourself.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

This is my favorite meme (and I've seen way danker memes) but I just love that it references my two very different musical styles









I made this one while rewatching snow white:


----------



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

Tuoksu said:


> This is my favorite meme (and I've seen way danker memes) but I just love that it references my two very different musical styles
> 
> View attachment 135551
> 
> ...


The second one is great! I love it.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Idea is not mine though :lol:.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I saw this photo from a Bluebeard production and just had to.

















The white dress with the blood placement is spot on for that boss!


----------



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

That's clever, nice work


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Sieglinde said:


> I saw this photo from a Bluebeard production and just had to.
> 
> View attachment 135828
> 
> ...


I didn't know what the connection was, but I looked up the character and was amazed at how similar its appearance was to the opera production pictured! I wonder if it was on purpose. :lol:


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I found this hiliarious instagram account: https://www.instagram.com/operashitposting/

Here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

More:









































credit: https://www.instagram.com/operashitposting/


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

Sieglinde said:


> I saw this photo from a Bluebeard production and just had to.
> 
> View attachment 135828
> 
> ...


It must be Nadja Michael singing... :devil:


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

This is almost a meme :lol: ! Something Google actually suggested me:


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

annaw said:


> This is almost a meme :lol: ! Something Google actually suggested me:
> 
> View attachment 137416


Lol. :lol:
I see that a lot. Here's another example:

View attachment 137423


Flagstad and Wagner must be collaborating. :lol:


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

I had never heard this word until a year or so ago, but now, suddenly it seems to appear everywhere - even on Talk Classical! Thank you BalalaikaBoy, Reichstag aus LICHT, and mountmccabe for your valiant attempts to clarify this mysterious concept. I have also read definitions on the web and gotten explanations from friends, but I still cannot fully comprehend it or grasp how to use it effectively. Perhaps it is my low IQ, or possibly a [very] premature senility?

Let me ask two questions that might help mitigate my frustration and make me feel less left out: (1) As "meme" seems to have become such a frequently used word now, do most other people truly understand it? Or is it something that people like to pretend to understand, perhaps as a way of showing off how intelligent they are and how up-to-date they are on current "culture"? (2) How important is it to understand this word/concept? Could a lack of understanding impede my enjoyment of good music and, eventually, even my social status and career?

P.S.: Woodduck, do you finally fully understand it and feel comfortable using it?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

neofite said:


> I had never heard this word until a year or so ago, but now, suddenly it seems to appear everywhere - even on Talk Classical! Thank you BalalaikaBoy, Reichstag aus LICHT, and mountmccabe for your valiant attempts to clarify this mysterious concept. I have also read definitions on the web and gotten explanations from friends, but I still cannot fully comprehend it or grasp how to use it effectively. Perhaps it is my low IQ, or possibly a [very] premature senility?
> 
> Let me ask two questions that might help mitigate my frustration and make me feel less left out: (1) As "meme" seems to have become such a frequently used word now, do most other people truly understand it? Or is it something that people like to pretend to understand, perhaps as a way of showing off how intelligent they are and how up-to-date they are on current "culture"? (2) How important is it to understand this word/concept? Could a lack of understanding impede my enjoyment of good music and, eventually, even my social status and career?
> 
> P.S.: Woodduck, do you finally fully understand it and feel comfortable using it?


A lack of understanding of what a 'meme' is will not impede someone's understanding of good music (unless it's music with words and meme were to be one of those words - memes could also be used as a visual part of an opera production). The concept is fairly easy to understand so I can't see people pretending they understand it when they don't. However, there are some memes in this thread that I don't understand, so somebody might pretend to understand a particular example of the genre.

A meme is a joke that combines words and pictures. They are similar to a caption competition where you are shown a picture and the task is to either give it a title (usually in the style of a news headline) or to say what one of the people in it are saying (and the pictures used pretty much always have people in). Do you understand the concept of a caption competition?

N.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

The Conte said:


> A lack of understanding of what a 'meme' is will not impede someone's understanding of good music (unless it's music with words and meme were to be one of those words - memes could also be used as a visual part of an opera production). The concept is fairly easy to understand so I can't see people pretending they understand it when they don't. However, there are some memes in this thread that I don't understand, so somebody might pretend to understand a particular example of the genre.
> 
> A meme is a joke that combines words and pictures. They are similar to a caption competition where you are shown a picture and the task is to either give it a title (usually in the style of a news headline) or to say what one of the people in it are saying (and the pictures used pretty much always have people in). Do you understand the concept of a caption competition?
> 
> N.


I'll just add that there's also a second potential meaning which is basically just "amusing". So, if someone says that "This was a pretty meme situation!" then it means that there was something amusing or weird (in a funny way) about that situation. My last picture is a bit similar - not exactly a meme but a slightly amusing picture.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck: I just read your puzzlement with memes and no wonder! They are all over the place. Don't read them all -- they'll only confuse you more.
Want it simply? Imitation that is repeated. Example: Commercials and jingles on TV that stick with you whether you want them to or not and then maybe you pass it on to the next guy, and so forth.

The recent Met showing online of Salome has ruined my inner peace. For some odd reason I cannot fathom, I cannot get the recurring theme out of my brain in my waking hours. It's with me no matter what I am doing and wherever I go. Grrrrrr!
Begone, meme!!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Woodduck: I just read your puzzlement with memes and no wonder! They are all over the place. Don't read them all -- they'll only confuse you more.
> Want it simply? Imitation that is repeated. Example: Commercials and jingles on TV that stick with you whether you want them to or not and then maybe you pass it on to the next guy, and so forth.
> 
> The recent Met showing online of Salome has ruined my inner peace. For some odd reason I cannot fathom, I cannot get the recurring theme out of my brain in my waking hours. It's with me no matter what I am doing and wherever I go. Grrrrrr!
> Begone, meme!!


Woodduck understands that meaning of the word. It's a meme as in a picture joke that he doesn't get.

N.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

annaw said:


> Idea is not mine though :lol:.


This cracked me up...''Exists'':lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Trying to watch Vienna streams and figuring out what's happening on the stage:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I STILL have no idea what meme means except something about carrying something on.
So in that vein I shall add some Verdi memes:
addio
Addio
Addio
ADDIO
Addio
Sempre addio
Sempre 
sempre, sempre
Sempre Addio
ADDI.........IO!


Morta
MORTA!!
Io Morta!
Morta! ADDIO!
Addio! Morrrrrta!
Addio, io Morrr............


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> I STILL have no idea what meme means except something about carrying something on.


think of them like political cartoons, but with pre-made graphics. the same graphic is often used to illustrate the same kind of point. one example being the "red light button" meme, that makes fun of people who are contradicting themselves.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

feel free to use this as an emoticon


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Spotted on facebook of NPR classical:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

So I gave up after spending about half an hour trying to create this remix meme and realizing it's too much work-





The source material—
Baron Braun: But take The Magic Flute, for instance, _now that really did rouse the multitude!_
Beethoven: *I don't compose for the multitude!*
Baron Braun: If we had paid _Herr Mozart_ the same percentage for the receipts of his operas, _he would have been a very rich man._
Beethoven: *WHAT ARE YOU SAYING?!*
Baron Braun: nothing. I..
Beethoven: I think you should raise your _Herr Mozart_ from the dead, *because the performances of this opera are finished!*


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Seen at the facebook page of Met opera live in HD fans.


----------

